# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2009)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
* Nachdem es bei den vielen Meldungen letzten Monat scheinbar etwas zu einfach war - und wir zudem auch gerne die belohnen, die aktiv angeln gehen - möchten wir zur Bewerbung für den Gewinn im Dezember von euch folgendes: Ein Bild von draußen vom Angeln, das entweder weihnachtliche oder winterliche Stimmung zeigt (muss kein "Schneebild" sein, da es ja nicht überall Schnee hat!!). *


*Der Gewinn Dezember​*
*SHAKSPEARE – Smoker - Cooker Räucherofen​*



Hochwertig verarbeiteter Räucherofen aus Edelstahl. Der Räucherofen eignet sich ideal zum räuchern von Fischen, Fleisch und anderen Lebensmitteln. Das Gargut wird auf einem Gitterrost aus Edelstahl über dem Räuchermehl abgelegt und mit dem Deckel verschlossen. Die beiden Brenner haben eine Brenndauer von ca.10 Minuten bei voll befüllter Brennkammer und sorgen für ausreichende Hitze zum räuchern und garen. Die Flammenstärke kann mittels eines Drehrings verstellt werden. Alle Teile sind sehr einfach zu reinigen!

Lieferumfang: Unterbaugestell, 2 Brenner, Haupt-Garpfanne, Räuchermehlpfanne, Pfannendeckel, Gitterrost mit Untergestell, Gitterrost, Gewicht: ca. 3,5 Kg


----------



## Hc-Meista (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

1.  ...quappenzeit kommt...also werden noch schöne bilder von mir folgen


----------



## Banglerdesch (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

mal schauen, was kommen wird


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*






Vereinsee letztes Jahr im Winter


----------



## el_locco (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

hier ein wunderschöner sonnenaufgang 2008 war so übergang herbst/winter

http://img138.*ih.us/img138/49/angeln2008007.jpg


----------



## jvonzun (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hallo, ich wollte nur noch mal fragen wann ich denn den Gewinn der October Aktion erhalten werde?
Will ja nicht drengeln aber das dauert doch schon eine ganze Weile!


----------



## jungangler 93 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

hier nen schönen winter abend


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*


----------



## daci7 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

so, hier mal mein beitrag:
altrheinarm an nem schönen winternachmittag =)


----------



## el_locco (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

@ jungangler: das erste pic sieht richtig gut aus!!


----------



## namaycushfreund (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Ein eisiges Vergnügen....:q


----------



## David Kanal (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Winterangeln am Forellensee


----------



## Leon (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hier ,  ein paar schöne Bilder vom Januar#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hier ein Bild vom Winter Zander gefangen dieses Jahr im Januar...


----------



## potter (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Sooo, hab heut morgen auch noch welche gemacht!
Wenn schon keine Beweisfotos von Fischen, dann wenigstens die Winterlandschaft geknipst...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

hier der weihnachtliche Hafen aus Hamburg |bigeyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

hmm....bekomme die bilder nicht hoch geladen.... |uhoh:


probiere es Morgen nochmal


----------



## daci7 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> hier nen schönen winter abend
> Anhang anzeigen 123291
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 123292


 
es fällt zwar nicht so sehr auf, aber: das erste bild steht doch auf dem kopf oder? :q
ich meine in den vermeintlichen wolken gaanz kleine wellen erkennen zu können 
und die wasseroberfläche kam mir auch so künstlich glatt vor ...


----------



## plötze (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

eins von heute, leider schlechte handyqualität. wie man hoffentlich erkennen kann, sind mir ständig die rutenringe vereist, hat dass barscheln leider unmöglich gemacht...


----------



## Kalle79 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Wer hat jetzt eigentlich im November gewonnen??????????????????????


----------



## firemirl (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

So, auch von mir ein stimmungsvolles Bild.


----------



## potter (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Aufgestanden, Kaffee gekocht, angezogen, Zeugs gepackt.... ein schneller Blick aufs Thermometer |uhoh:|uhoh: -15°
Naja, wennschon, dennschon also an n See...
Wurd mir aber dann doch schnell zu kalt, also Fotos gemacht und ab ins warme!
Werd meine Aktivitäten jetzt solange einstellen bis die Heizung wieder angemacht wird!#h


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

@daci7: ich würd auch sagen, dass bei dem erste bild von jungangler oben mit unten vertauscht wurde , dies sieht man wie schon erwähnt an den wellen in den wolken und dass die wasser oberfläche (oben rechts) dunkler ist als der himmel , und dass kann auch nicht umgekehrt sein


----------



## offense80 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild vom Winter Zander gefangen dieses Jahr im Januar...



Täusche ich mich jetzt oder hat der Zander nicht vom 01.01. bis 01.05. Schonzeit? :q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*



offense80 schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich jetzt oder hat der Zander nicht vom 01.01. bis 01.05. Schonzeit? :q


 
Wenn  schon klugschei...., dann bitte richtig...|supergri
Zander hat in nrw vom 01.04. bis zum 31.05. Schonzeit.


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hallo hier mal  Zwei Bilder von uns Brandungsverückten an der Küste.
Eckernförder Bucht bei  -8°C bis -12°C am 19.Dez.2009 mit 30 Anglern.
Und danach gabs ein LECKERES Grünkohlessen.


----------



## flexxxone (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Servus,

von mir ein paar Bilder von heute.

War zwar ohne Erfolg, aber einfach nur herrlich.
Blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein und alles schön weiß.

Liebe Grüße und schöne Feiertage

flexxx


----------



## steini123frau (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

so ich mache auch mal mit |supergri|stolz:


----------



## August (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hier auch ein Paar Bilder vom Winterlichen Angeln jede noch so kleine lücke in Eis wird ausgenutzt zum Spinnfischen heute gings noch Morgen wird es wohl vorbei sein und alles was bleibt ist die Hoffnung das es bald wieder wärmer wird 

mfg. August


http://img259.*ih.us/img259/9506/img2801t.th.jpg
http://img143.*ih.us/img143/984/img2803oj.th.jpg
http://img259.*ih.us/img259/7020/img2804a.th.jpg
http://img526.*ih.us/img526/965/img2805i.th.jpg
http://img704.*ih.us/img704/3449/img2808.th.jpg
http://img704.*ih.us/img704/1014/img2814r.th.jpg
http://img704.*ih.us/img704/2762/img2816.th.jpg
http://img704.*ih.us/img704/3919/img2818k.th.jpg


----------



## birschtling (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

An der Isar.


----------



## Stuka1982 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

zwar kein Schnee aber ich glaube man sieht das es kalt war ​


----------



## Rockdog (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

mein Beitrag


----------



## Friedfischschreck (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hier auch mal meine Winterbilder:​ 
http://img189.*ih.us/img189/1860/imgp0897m.th.jpg​ 
http://img301.*ih.us/img301/7337/imgp0883.th.jpg​ 
Falls man nur eines nehmen darf, entscheide ich mich für das hier:
http://img301.*ih.us/img301/9528/imgp0949b.th.jpg​


----------

